
Gilbert U-238 Atomic Energy Laboratory - happyscrappy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_U-238_Atomic_Energy_Laboratory#Description
======
ISL
If you think the link is cool, and you wish you had even one piece of it, you
can build your own cloud chamber at home:

[http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/january-2015/how-
to-...](http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/january-2015/how-to-build-
your-own-particle-detector)

------
torustic
The relevant clip from the last episode of QI.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipFIxrsYSxs#t=3m40s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipFIxrsYSxs#t=3m40s)

